# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 5: HELP! 20 chat(ons) dont un à amputer et pl. SOS  avt DEMAIN VEN 3 FEV (RP)!

## SarahC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						





  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISEE PARTOUT, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER & SITES GRATUITS* *!*  :: 
_(merci de remettre cette mention à chaque mise  à      jour au dessus des listes car le message ne semble pas clair  pour    tous   nos lecteurs, et il est important de respecter les  consignes    données)_


*Voici la liste des chats restants (liste de la semaine qui vient de se terminer).* 
*Ils ne sont "que" 6, mais les semaines sont bien trop fournies ces  dernier temps pour garantir qu'ils soient reportés sur les nouvelles  listes de mardi.*
Nous aurons des chats comme à chaque fois, au moins une dizaine voire  une vingtaine (ou plus) de chats, donc si ceux-là pouvaient encore être  sortis avant, ce serait parfait. 
Sans compter que pour les chats malades, même s'ils ont des soins, la fourrière reste une fourrière et pas une clinique, et l'état sanitaire d'un chaton, ou d'un adulte malade peut décliner rapidement!
*N'attendons pas qu'ils ne fassent PLUS partie de la liste!*


*CES CHATS SONT A RESERVER AVANT CE MARDI 31 JANVIER!!!*


*1) Femelle 1 an brun, tabby et blanche, gentille timide

2) Femelle 1 an, brun tabby et blanche, juste timide

3) Mâle 5/6 ans, brun tabby et blanc, très sociable
 FIV+ ; soigné pour diarrhées* *** 
(non, ce n'est pas un typhus, test parvo effectué) 


***********************

4) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable ++
 Coryza important mis sous perf le 25/01 URGENT 

5) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
* ::  *Coryza*  :: *

6) Femelle 7 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
* ::  *Coryza* :: 


***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans), *PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
(utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
- PAS DE PHOTOS DISPONIBLES* 

****************

*CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## TROCA

Je fais un don de 50 pour la liste.
*
RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

50  ( TROCA )  avec reçu
**20  (vhak) pour le 3 (report) avec reçu
*
*TOTAL: 70 **

QUI SUIT ???*

----------


## lynt

*Le 12 c'est le 3 TROCA.
*

*RECAP-COVOIT LONGUE DISTANCE**
**
*- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Le Havre (76) en train par Nad (départ 8H50 - aller/retour dans la même journée - retour 19H12)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / (Angers) / Nîmes puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (1)
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Valence TGV puis Montpellier puis Toulouse en train par francinette (2) [Toulouse -> Paris sans doute via Bordeaux le 29/01]
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris / Saintes ( 33 ) en voiture par invite 17 ( autoroute A 10 )
- SAMEDI 28/01 : Paris -> Strasbourg (67) (13H -> 15H20) par Physalie en train (retour le même jour 17H -> 19H20 - a une caisse, pourrait emmener une boîte de plus)
- DIMANCHE 29/01 : Evry (91) -> Toulon (83) via Auxerre - Beaune - Lyon - Orange - Aix en voiture par Cally Vidry (4 places chiens et chats)
- LUNDI 30/01 : Lille -> Paris -> Dijon (21) en train par La Halfeline - possibilité de rallier Besançon à quelques jours d'intervalle
- MARDI 31/01 : 94 -> Dole (Jura) en passant par Dijon en voiture par l'amie de bibouille - possibilité d'emmener une caisse de chat
- MERCREDI 01/02 : Paris -> Grenoble (38) en train par Lindorie (départ 12H41 - il fait Grenoble /Paris à 12H33 le 31/01)
- SAMEDI 04/02 : Paris -> Chartres (28) en train par azerty87
- LUNDI 06/02 : Lyon -> Paris en train par pistache69 (arrivée à Paris vers 12 h)
- MARDI 07/02 : Paris -> Lyon en train par pistache69 (départ Paris 10h57 et arrivée à Lyon Part Dieu 12h56)
- JEUDI 09/02 : Paris -> Nancy (54) par Gand
- SAMEDI 11/02:Paris -> Caen par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare 19h52, arrivée Caen 22h17)
- SAMEDI 11/02:Paris-> Le Havre par Am_Stram_Gram (départ paris St Lazare vers 20h, arrivée Le Havre vers 22h) 


*COVOIT REGULIERS
*
- Maintenon ( 28 ) / La défense ( 92 ) en train A/R chaque jour par Sab_
- Chartres (28) -> Neuvy le roi (37) via Château-Renault, Vendôme, Châteaudun environ 2 fois par mois par Ellena [VOITURE]
- Chartres (28) -> Blois (41) par Amnesie [VOITURE]
- Le Mans (72) -> Caen (14) et/ou Lisieux (14) par Shay [VOITURE]
- 67/68 -> 57 par Borderlife68 (+/-100km à la ronde) [VOITURE]
- Nancy (54) -> Remiremont (88) tous les WE jusqu'à Juin par la sur de Gand
- Besançon (25) <--> Remiremont (88) toutes les semaines par Gand [VOITURE] (petits détours possibles)
- Bar le Duc (55) -> Nancy (54) et inverse plusieurs fois par mois par Nelow
- Suisse -> Haute Savoie (74) (entre Lausanne, Evia, Thonon, Annemasse, Genève) par Ar2b (détours possibles) Tous les mardis (autres jours à voir)
- 31-(81)-65-33 en particulier Toulouse (31) ->Tarbes (65) + Toulouse (31) ->Bordeaux (33) par Elodiie
- Covoit possible (voiture) dans les Bouches du Rhône autour de Marseille par Dominobis (4 caisses)
- Marseille/Avignon ou Marseille/Nimes ou... cotrain possibls pour Dominobis en fonction de la demande
- RP/Oise (60) (limite département 80) au moins une fois par semaine + retour parstephaner60@hotmail.fr (contact arden56)
- A/R tous les 3 mois environ : Toulouse (31) <--> Vierzon (18) via Tulle, Limoges, Chateauroux, Bourges en voiture par Lanie31 - Lyon (69) <-> Grenoble (38) 1 fois par mois en voiture par ChouCha (prochain Lyon/Grenoble le 15/01, puis Grenoble/Lyon le 21/01)
- Suisse et Alsace en voiture par Ptiteaude
- Mennecy (sud 91) vendredi soir 17H -> Lille Valenciennes et trajet retour dimanche soir Lille / Valencienne 19H -> Mennecy (arrivée environ 22h30) en voiture par elwin (trajets réguliers pendant 2 mois jusqu'en mars)


*RECAP-COVOIT IDF
*
- SAMEDI 28/01 LE MATIN: sortie de sa fourrière à ses conditions habituelles par fina_flora (3 sacs IKEA sur Palaiseau et 2 box chez Gaston et 2 sacs IKEA et 2 box à proximité de sa fourrière) *** valable aussi Lundi OU mardi ***
- SAMEDI 28/01: RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) en voiture samedi 28/01 et/ou dimanche 29/01 par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- SAMEDI 28/01:Paris en transports selon horaires (doit récup. chats le matin et être Gare de Lyon vers 16h) (banlieue selon finances) (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- DIMANCHE 29/01: Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) (1 sac IKEA et 1 box) par Alexiel-chan
- DIMANCHE 29/01: RP vers ces départements 27, 76, 60 ( voir 14 ) par cergy952 (2 caisses dont 1 grande)
- DIMANCHE 29/01: Paris en transports (banlieue selon finances) (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2) (3 sacs IKEA et 0 box) par Lilly1982 
- Callie92 : . Disponible certains soirs et certains we pour Paris en transports (Carte Intégrale zone 1-2)
- Alexiel-chan : Disponible Weekend et certains soirs en semaine pour Paris/banlieue en transports (Pass Navigo zone 1-4) 


+ SACS IKEA (pour transports en RER, métro ou train) : 

- 20 à dispo sur Antony à retirer sur place, par Co92 (contacter Shany si besoin), 
- 21 sacs par gueguee 
- 1 par banzai 
- 2 par bbpo + 1 caisse
- 3 par lexiekiwi + 4 caisses
- 1 par Lady92 (Rueil Malmaison) + 2 caisses (dont une à Venise)

*
 MERCI DE NOUS FAIRE SIGNE IMMÉDIATEMENT SI VOUS RENTREZ DANS L'UNE DE CES CATÉGORIES, NOTAMMENT POUR DES SORTIES FOURRIÈRE URGENTES EN SEMAINE, ET POUR LES SORTIES RÉGULIÈRES SUR L'ENSEMBLE DE LA RP LE VENDREDI TOUTE LA JOURNÉE ET LE SAMEDI MATIN!*

----------


## SarahC

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

* *En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges  des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc   parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus simple, pas   sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé", et on sait un peu plus à   quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat en   isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution sanitaire de   base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue, ou tout chat non vacciné,   etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen d'intégrer le chat de la meilleure façon qui   soit s'il est amené à vivre ensuite avec d'autres animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses.... * 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas   MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux, touchants,   parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement par la vie, mais que   rien n'est jamais perdu avec un minimum d'empathie et de patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie" de   ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à aider.
Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

* Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en  contact av plusieurs assoc  faisant partie de ce réseau, et que  certaines chapeautent dans la France  entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là  sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme les miens, et  non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils attendent simplement qu'on  leur tende la main, à cause d'une autre main qui auparavant les a jeté  un jour à la rue....*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Le numéro 3 sur ce post

----------


## TROCA

Je me suis trompée l'es 12 est devenu le 3 corrigé dans la récap.

----------


## SarahC

*SI VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS AIDER EN ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE UNE PROMESSE DE DONS, J'EN RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

- Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
- *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,  un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas, pour certains,  noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se ressemblent tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même  personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de sous, et on  ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou encore, achat de box, car qd  la seule chose qui manque pour sauver un chat, c'est "ça", c'est  ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

- Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
- Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
- On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis  d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non sortis  qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela signifie que pour la semaine  en cours, c'est terminé. Et comme je veux que chaque assoc ait, dans la  mesure du possible, un petit coup de pouce, en toute logique, on attend  que cela soit bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

- *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
- *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,  car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois, les assocs ne  peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains chats n'intéressent  personne, en termes de dons, et doivent aussi être sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui  interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus  régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter! Et  tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là sont des SOS parmi  tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les  dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux ne pas  reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine suivante, et pour ne pas  créer d'inégalités, NI entre chats, NI entre assocs, il est possible, et  compréhensible que je retouche les promesses av votre accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
- Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en  demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de réception" de  don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*

*Cette nuit, nous en sommes là:*

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

50  ( TROCA )  avec reçu
**20  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu
*
*TOTAL: 70 **
*

*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,  c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par rapport aux  critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui  peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent forcément à  avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne serait-ce qu'avoir un  petit geste elle aussi, c'est sympa, tout de même!
*
Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je  donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le sentez, et là  encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses: ils sont tous en danger, et  le fait de faire de la place, même si X ou Y n'est pas celui que vous  aimeriez voir sortir lui laisse "cette chance là", de l'air, et de la  place dans les box, et pour conclure, je suis seule à répartir les dons,  car je suis un particulier, et que je ne privilégierai pas X ou Y  assoc, mais les critères cités ci-dessus, et plus j'ai de dons non  fléchés, ou reportés, mieux je m'en sors. 

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon  activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers mois et  années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et déléguer tout ce que je  peux, et de plus en plus, donc si je  gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que les dons seront ET  envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus rapidement par les assocs qui en ont  clairement besoin!_

----------


## lynt

Hop une page pour une histoire de numéros  :: 


4 chats malades, ils doivent être réservés très vite ! Quant aux deux invisibles, seront-ils aperçus cette semaine ? Sûrement pas quand la nouvelle liste tombera alors SVP c'est maintenant qu'il faut se mobiliser.

Je sais c'est le WE tout ça, on a été toute la semaine sur les dents pour la liste précédente mais ces chats n'ont qu'une vie et ils comptent sur nous pour la conserver !!

FA manifestez-vous ; donateurs, les assoc mises à mal avec les malades sortis encore cette semaine auront besoin de plus d'aide si elles veulent pouvoir chapeauter quelques sorties.

Pitié pour ces chats qui doivent quitter le couloir de la mort et recevoir de bons soins !!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SarahC

*Lynt, j'ai modifié mes interventions ci-dessus du coup pour redonner des infos utiles et regagner de l'espace.*

----------


## vhak

*Cette nuit, nous en sommes là:*

*RECAP DES PROMESSES DONS

50  ( TROCA )  avec reçu
**20  (vhak) pour le 3 (report) avec reçu
*
*TOTAL: 70 **
*

SarahC, le don de 20 euros pour le 3 n'est pas un report.

A ne pas confondre avec le don de la semaine dernière pour le 3 (pas de bol même numéro) devenu le N°23 lundi 23 (c'est pas simple) et qui a été sorti le 25 par Kabouli Kats (FAQ Gaston / FALD Muriel.P). La somme a été versée.

Il s'agit là d'un nouveau don pour cette liste.

----------


## SarahC

Gloup! D'accord!
Par contre, pouvez vous me remettre la bonne info également sur le sujet d'origine? Semaine 4?? :: 
Car le noir sorti pour Gaston/MurielP sous BBJPDS est sorti ce jour.
Je vous invite à me confirmer cela ici:
http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...279#post946279

----------


## chatperlipopette

RECAP DES PROMESSES DE DONS


50  ( TROCA ) avec reçu
20  (vhak) pour le 3 avec reçu

TOTAL = 70 euros
 
QUI SUIT ???

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pour info : serait il possible de remettre le lien du " avant/après les sauvetages " ?

----------


## SarahC

> Pour info : serait il possible de remettre le lien du " avant/après les sauvetages " ?


*Que je vous invite à consulter si vous voulez voir un peu quel type de chat vous allez nous aider à sauver très prochainement!* 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

----------


## fina_flora

*sortie de la fourrière 1 possible mardi 31 après midi par moi si je suis prévenue lundi 17h30
jusque 5 caisses et 5 sac ikea, alors profitez en*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Chatperlipopette
Peut être que Lexie est perturbée par sa stérilisation. Peut etre qu effectivement si Alba est isolée 1 jour ou 2 pour qu elle se repose elle aussi, les 2 pourront  s entendre

----------


## chatperlipopette

Pourtant je suis pas d un naturel pessimiste mais j ai de gros gros doutes. Lexie a vraiment besoin d exclusivite ca se voit meme a son comportement avec moi.

----------


## lynt

Peut-être en les laissant se renifler toutes les deux quelques jours sous une porte d'abord ? Moins de chats, moins d'odeurs, ça jouera sûrement sur son agressivité envers les congénères. En plus chez la Maison de Cannel elle aura beaucoup moins à partager. Je croise tous mes doigts pour qu'elles s'entendent les deux puces  :Smile:  (et que la Maison de Cannel puisse les accueillir toutes les deux  :: ).

----------


## SarahC

> Chatperlipopette
> Peut être que Lexie est perturbée par sa stérilisation. Peut etre qu effectivement si Alba est isolée 1 jour ou 2 pour qu elle se repose elle aussi, les 2 pourront  s entendre


Si elle a plus ses petits, hormonalement c'est pas anormal qu'elle soit  pas bien. Complète av du Zylkène, pr que ça la soutienne un peu  moralement.
Mon véto a tjs dit de ne pas sous-estimer l'aspect  psychologique d'une stéril qd il y a avortement. Pr lui, elles "sentent"  qu'il y a un manque.
Lexie est peut être aussi une chatte qui déteste les autres chats, mais disons que pr le moment, av tous les chamboulements (X FA, transports, etc.), ce n'est pas anormal qu'elle ne soit pas totalement zen.
Mais malgré tout, des chats qui détestent pas dessus tous leurs congénères et sont super cools, ils sont rares, mais ils existent. 
J'en ai connu qq uns, des MEGA love, qui sont des purs tueurs av les autres.
Et doublement, si elle n'aime pas les chats, elle a dû DETESTER encore plus son passage en fourrière, enfermée av leurs odeurs, etc. 
Enfin ds tous les cas, Zylkène, ou RC Calm ne peuvent que lui faire du bien, ou alors des Fleurs de Bach, mais je ne suis pas connaisseuse, je n'ai testé que Rescue et Holly, et co c'est adapté au chat, il faut l'observer avant, et déterminer ce qui est le souci, et choisir seulement après, pr les Fleurs, ce qui collerait le mieux.

----------


## Calymone

Moins bonne nouvelles pour Polochon que pour papy Chico ...

Nous avons préférer prendre l'avis des 2 vétos du cabinet, tout deux disent la même chose : Il faut amputer.

On a refait une radio et l'ostéomyélite (infection de l'os) est en train de bouffer tout les os ... A commencer par les métacarpes qui sont presque devenus inexistants. On ne pourra pas stopper ça, et l'infection finira par se développer d'avantage.

Comme les vétos disaient, c'est dommage, car il se sert de sa patte, mais ca finira par le faire souffrir, pour le moment, comme il n'a pas de sensibilité dans le bout de la patte et que c'est là ou l'infection "agit" pour le moment il ne sent pas grand chose, mais avec le temps ...

Ma véto a dit que la plaie sous sa patte, a cause du frottement, vu l'étrange démarche qu'il prend, ne se cicatrisera jamais, et il saignera tout le temps comme ça ...

Donc RDV est pris Jeudi matin, pour l'amputation et la castration du pépère = rappel de vaccins.

Mon véto annonce 250 euros.

Baly ira en même temps que Polochon chez le vétérinaire, pour stérilisation + test PCR pour confirmer ou infirmer sa positivité au FIV.

Croisons les doigts pour gros Polochon. Qui, même avec le thermomètre dans les fesses, me mettait des coups de tête et ronronnait ^^

C'est un amour, absolument adorable  :heart:

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je souhaite tout pleins de courage à ce gentil loulou qui n'a décidément pas de chance.
Je lui fais pleins de câlins.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Des nouvelles de Lexie qui est en FA chez moi depuis hier soir.
Elle miaule régulièrement, parfois on dirait plus un oiseau qu'un chat.
Sinon elle est reste beaucoup sous le lit.
Elle a mangé, a été à la litière.
J'ai pu la caresser, et avoir droit à ses coups de tête.

Voilà.

Alba me manque. Vivement les nouvelles.

----------


## lynt

Désolée pour toi, pas facile d'être FA, on s'attache vite  :: .
Un câlin à Lexie pour moi  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Au début aussi chez moi elle était sous le lit puis petit à petit à pris possession du lit. Oui ses miaulements ressemblent plus à un oiseau qu à un chat. 

Alba : elle est restée un long moment dans sa caisse de transport à observer les va et vient de tous les 4 pattes. Elle a feule un peu quand ils s approchaient un peu trop. Puis avant d aller me coucher elle était sous un meuble et ce matin au réveil sous mon lit. Elle est dans la phase " j observe ".

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Calymone n ayant pas le coeur à l annoncer....
Polochon vient de mourir d'un arrêt cardiaque en phase de réveil alors que tout s'était bien passé pour son amputation :: 
Rien d'autre à dire; c'est trop injuste, trop triste pour ce chat qui était si tendre

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah je suis deg.....pauvre bouchon. 

Bon courage calymone.

----------


## brigit33

::

----------


## Rinou

Pauvre petit père ...  :: 
Je suis triste et en colère d'une telle injustice !
Je souhaite beaucoup de courage à Calymone. Surtout qu'elle ne culpabilise pas, elle a fait tout ce qu'elle pouvait pour ce pauvre petit coeur. 
Il n'y avait de toute façon pas d'autre solution et grâce à elle Polochon ne sera pas mort en fourrière et aura été choyé dans ses derniers moments. ::  ::

----------


## momo

Quelle tristesse pour le beau POLOCHON...je suis dégoutée  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Punaise ça fait chi**

Je suis de tout cœur avec les bonnes âmes qui l'ont aidé.

RIP beau Polochon

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ca me rend tellement triste... Et en colère. Pourquoi c'est tombé sur un si gentil loulou ?

Courage Calymone et à toutes les personnes qui ont été touchées par l'histoire de Polochon...
Tu as fait tout ce que tu as pu pour lui Calymone. Au moins il n'est pas mort en fourrière dans l'indifférence la plus totale. Il aura été choyé avec toi.

----------


## CathyMini

Je suis très triste également  ::

----------


## VERNAT

Courage Calymone il a eu la chance de te rencontrer avant de quitter ce triste monde ::

----------


## Gaston

::  ::  petit polochon  ::  tu avais une si jolie tête toute ronde, une vrai tête à bisous............

----------


## Alicelovespets

::  C'est affreux. Pauvre Polochon... RIP

----------


## SarahC

C'est vraiment consternant, révoltant, frustrant, et je passe sur les termes en -ant.... Il y aurait des dizaines.
Le pauvre Polochon avec sa grosse bouille adorable n'est plus, il méritait comme tous de s'en sortir, après avoir échappé à bien des choses...
Parfois le sort choisi d'être vraiment très très con.... 
C'est vraiment tragique....

----------


## vhak

::

----------


## Lady92

Je decouvre la terrible nouvelle... C est vraiment injuste... Rip joli Polochon et bon courage a Calymone

----------


## coch

hooo zut !!! c'est pas possible un truc comme ça, RIP a toi aussi, tu as été aimé et restera encore longtemps parmis nous....dans nos coeurs.

----------


## Sév51

M... 
Bon courage  ::

----------


## Calymone

Merci, merci beaucoup à toutes pour vos petits messages ...

En effet, j'ai appris hier midi, que l'opération c'était très bien passée, mon véto y a passer beaucoup de temps, et celle ci a durer 2h. Il commençait à se réveiller, mais brutalement, il a fait un arrêt, et malgré tout les bons soins des vétos, il n'est jamais reparti ...

Ce sont des choses, qui heureusement sont assez rare, mais oui, ca arrive ... Mon véto m'expliquait que ca lui arrivait 1 fois par an voire tout les 2 ans, mais que là, il était lui aussi choqué, car il n'y a eu aucun signe avant, tout allait bien, et puis...

Pas besoin de vous dire dans quel état je suis, un vrai légume, bien sûr la vie continue, mais je suis tellement choquée par cette nouvelle ... 

Il était absolument adorable, un vrai nounours, qui savait venir me faire des câlins, matin midi et soir, il était calme et aimant.

Après Ycar, qui est parti brutalement, et Barsik, mort en 1 soirée, maintenant c'est Polochon, à qui je tenais beaucoup ... C'est vrai qu'en 15 jours, on s'attache énormément, surtout à un amour pareil !!

La seule chose qui me console, c'est qu'avant que Clément le porte chez le vétérinaire, on a fait un câlin pendant au moins 10 minutes sur le canapé, lui, le long de mes jambes, les 4 pattes en l'air, à se faire grattouiller le ventre et sous le menton, c'est ce qu'il préférait ... :



Adieu mon beau Polochon, et merci a sa nounou parisienne, qui se reconnaitra, et à fortement contribuer à sa sortie de fourrière, il y a presque 1 mois ...

----------


## Kenji

Je ne poste pas beaucoup mais vous suis depuis un moment, trop injuste et trop triste.
Je suis sincèrement désolée.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Quoiqu il en soit quand on les sort de fourrière on fait tout ce qui est possible pour leur offrir une belle vie. Polochon aura eu la joie d être câliner même si c est toujours trop court.

----------


## papillon60000

*10) Mâle brun tabby blanc, 6 ans et + , TRES SOCIABLE 
*** *URGENT! Mange et boit bcp moins depuis qq jours!*  :: 




allez, une pte touche de positivité
pt Buck est arrivé ce soir à la maison après avoir fait sa quarantaine
ses ulcères semblent résorbés, il mange bien et est très câlin
reste plus qu'à le castrer car on sent bien le matou qui se respecte !
un pt bain non plus ne serait pas du luxe... (je me demande si ses pattes sont beiges ou blanc sale !)

----------


## Muriel P

Super pour Buck ! Ça fait plaisir de le voir comme ça ! Il me semble savoir qu'en plus, le loulou a été testé négatif au FIV !!!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de Lexie et d'Alba :

LEXIE : voilà la maison de cannel est tombée sous le charme et Lexie a vraiment trouvé sa place ( j'ai bien fait de la changer de FA quand on voit comme elle est devenue sereine ), la preuve en image.



ALBA : elle s'approprie les lieux et fait connaissance, elle va très bien

----------


## pistache69

Contente pour ces deux minettes, une ptite bise en passant à Lexie, restée chez moi qques heures, très demandeuse de calins...

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Ce sera fait Pistache. 
Oui je suis totalement sous le charme de la belle Lexie. 
Je suis contente qu'elle se plaise chez moi.

Encore une fois j'ai envie de dire que ce serait "ma minette idéale".  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et ta derniere minette en FA lol !

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

> Et ta derniere minette en FA lol !


Je n'oublierais jamais Alba  :: ,  ça va pas non lol, elle me manque même si j'arrive mieux à passer ce cap.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C est vrai qu elle est chou et tres attachante miss alba.

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

> C est vrai qu elle est chou et tres attachante miss alba.


J'ai oublié de te dire que je pense qu'il faudrait l'inscrire à un club de foot. Elle me faisait de ses parties dans ma chambre.
Et tu sais que si je pouvais je l'adopterais. Mais j'arrête de rêver.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je sais oui mais un jour tu pourras.......peut être qu'Alba sera toujours là a t'attendre  :Smile:

----------


## Calymone

Voilà des nouvelles de Buck, le chat sorti cette semaine là, avec des ulcères pleins la bouche ...

Il avait été soigné et guérrit de ses ulcère, mais pendant sa castration, ils ont revérifiés sa bouche, car il bavait, voilà les nouvelles, qui ne sont pas très bonne, en espérant du mieux pour lui ...

"alors, aujourd'hui visite chez le véto pour castration de la bestiole, tout s'est bien passé
suspicion de teigne donc mise en culture d'un peu de poils, résultats dans quelques jours
protubérances rose foncé au fond de la langue, du palais et un peu dans la gorge donc biopsie et envoi en labo, résultats d'ici une dizaine de jours pour savoir si c'est une réaction inflammatoire ou une tumeur...
quelques dents manquantes

voilà le bilan à l'heure actuelle"


Pas la peine de dire que nous attendons les résultats le cœur serré ..

----------


## lynt

Pff ça ne s'arrête jamais...  :: 
Je croise les doigts pour le pauvre Buck...

----------


## TROCA

On garde espoir pour Buck . Courage bonhomme nous pensons très fort à toi et à ta nounou qui veille sur toi avec amour.
 :: à Buck et  ::  à Calymone .

Trop jolie Lexie. Merci à toutes celles qui lui ont permis d'en arriver là. Symphonie en noir et blanc pour la jolie Alba . Merci aussi pour elle. 
 :: à elles 2  ::  à La Maison de Cannel et à Chatperli

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Pauvre Buck, je croise les doigts pour lui. Courage Calymore.

Lexie, est à côté de ma chaise toute sage, elle se frotte à ma main quand je la caresse. Et parfois elle miaule pour me dire "youhou je suis là".
 ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tout se passe bien avec Lexie ? Elle a enfin trouvé sa tranquilité je crois !

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Tout se passe à merveille, il faudrait juste qu'elle fasse ses griffes au bon endroit. 
Mais sinon ce n'est que du bonheur. Elle est bien posée maintenant oui.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Oops.....Elle fait ça où la demoiselle ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

En tout cas, ALBA va très bien, elle fait copain copine avec les autres et ça passe nickel avec mon toutou. Elle reste un peu en retrait quand ça brasse de trop. Elle est trop choupinette cette puce.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien du post de LEXIE pour continuer à suivre ses aventures : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...929#post999929

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Sur la planche à repasser, mes draps et anciennement sur le tapis que j'ai viré, pour les griffes. Mais vu la taille va falloir faire quelques choses parce que elle va se faire mal.

Alba  ::

----------


## lynt

> DES NOUVELLES DE ROHAN , notre gueule d amourPièce jointe 25095 Pièce jointe 25096Sous traitement, les diarrhées de Rohan s'estompent mais l équilibre reste précaireIl commence un coryza et est donc sous dox*val depuis hier.Néanmoins il continue à bien manger.On fait un point avec sa FA et Calymone fin de semaine pour voir l évolution et prévoir éventuellement une consultation vétoMalgré tout, Rohan reste un super chat très attendrissant , il est très calme , contemplatif et proche de l humain


Des nouvelles de Rohan svp ?

----------


## Calymone

Rohan voit le vétérinaire Lundi pour castration, test PCR, primo vaccination, bilan sanguin, gros check up quoi ^^

Merci beaucoup, au passage, à Venise nest pas en Italie, de s'occuper si bien de Rohan, et le suivre dans sa FA  :: 

Quand a Buck, nous attendons avec beaucoup d'appréhension les résultats de sa Biopsie ...

----------


## lynt

[Ceci est un message subliminal]
_Venise des photos, Venise des photos !_

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Rohan voit le vétérinaire Lundi pour castration, test PCR, primo vaccination, bilan sanguin, gros check up quoi ^^
> 
> Merci beaucoup, au passage, à Venise nest pas en Italie, de s'occuper si bien de Rohan, et le suivre dans sa FA 
> 
> Quand a Buck, nous attendons avec beaucoup d'appréhension les résultats de sa Biopsie ...


Euh Calymone c'est demain que j amène Rohan chez le véto
J appréhende un peu, j espère que tout ira bien. J avoue que c'est un peu mon chouchou que je suis prête à partager avec Lynt
Depuis dimanche, il mange un peu moins (disons qu il est passé de ration de goinfre à ration normale d'I/D) et à priori c'est parce qu' il a du mal avec les croquettes dures (avec un test pâtée et croquettes un peu ramollies  à l eau, ca marche  bien). Donc je fais vérifier sa bouche en priorité: dents (je sais qu il lui manque au moins un croc)? irritation? ulcères? il ne bave pas, il baille très souvent et sa FA n a rien remarqué d'anormal pour l instant...
Donc je vous mets des nouvelles demain et 1 petite photo si Monsieur n'est pas trop mal à l aise

----------


## Calymone

Oh la honte !!  :: 

Désolée, j'avais vraiment compris que c'était Lundi !! J'ai plein de choses en tête en ce moment, et avec toute les mauvaises nouvelles qui nous tombent dessus .. Désolée !!

Allez, croisons les doigts, mais je suis sûre que tout ce passera bien  ::   ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::

----------


## SarahC

:: *J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS ICI, APPEL AUX FA ACTUELLES OU AUX ANCIENNES FA, COURTE OU LONGUE DUREE!*  :: 

*QUI A ENVIE DE M'AIDER (LES CHATS, PAS MOI) EN  NOUS FAISANT PARTAGER SA PREMIERE EXPERIENCE DE FA OU UNE EXPERIENCE DE  FA VOUS AYANT PARTICULIEREMENT MARQUE? OU PLUSIEURS!* *C'EST PAR ICI!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/46696-J-ai-sauvé-un-chat-en-devenant-FA-mon-expérience-et-pourquoi-je-ne-la-regrette-pas!?p=1007520#post1007520

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui j'espère aussi que tout se passera bien pour Rohan

----------


## chatperlipopette

Une visite pour ALBA demain.

----------


## Rinou

Quelles sont les nouvelles pour Rohan ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Désolée suis rentrée tard hier soir de mes differentes expéditions chats
Rohan va bien
Il a été castré, primo vacciné, et on attend les résultats du PCR pour vérifier sa positivité au fiv.
Il a été observé sous toutes les coutures et là surprise: les quelques dents que j avais pu observer manquantes étaient en fait coupées ou cassées net au niveau de la gencive (surement un traumatisme). Il a donc fallu les extraire complètement et c'est certainement ca qui le faisait souffrir depuis quelques jours et donc refuser ces croquettes I/D . En revanche il est toujours sujet aux diarrhées au moindre écart de nourriture et on en a eu la preuve, puisqu ayant eu un repas de patée la veille de son intervention (il ne mangeait plus ses croquettes spéciales), il a embaumé le cabinet veto toute la journée. Mais sa gentillesse et sa gueule d'amour ont fait oublier tout ca à l 'équipe soignante qui est tombée sous le charme. A peine rentré et malgré ses trois dents charcutées il s'est remis à manger: ce chat est un véritable tube digestif de plus de 6kg. 
*Merci à Calymone  d avoir pris sous son aile ce gros chamallow et merci à tous ceux qui pourront l aider financièrement: la facture s'étant bien alourdie avec les soins dentaires...
*HS: Rinou, j ai récupéré ta caisse et ton sac bleu

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Voilà le beau à peine rentré chez sa FA, qui après s' être rassasié, s'est remis devant son poste d'observation préféré : une grande baie vitrée donnant sur le jardin
il en fermait les yeux de plaisir

----------


## Rinou

Merci Venise pour les nouvelles !
Pauvre loulou, qu'est-ce qu'il devait souffrir avec ses chicots cassés ...
Le I/D existe aussi en pâtée et en sachet. Ca lui permettrait peut-être de manger plus facilement et de "varier" un peu son alimentation.
En tout cas il ne faut pas que ce pb digestif soit un frein à son adoption car tout peut très bien rentrer dans l'ordre par la suite.
J'ai eu le pb avec un de mes chats qui s'était mis à avoir une diarrhée épouvantable (ça a duré plus d'un mois) ayant même nécessité une hospitalisation.
Il a reçu différents traitements, puis a été mis sous I/D un certain temps. Progressivement j'ai pu réintroduire une autre nourriture tout en ayant remarqué que le kd provoquait de nouveau son problème.
A présent, il peut même reprendre du kd (j'ai été obligée de refaire l'essai car il ne voulait plus de toutes les autres nourritures "rénal" que je lui donnais).
J'ai pu remarquer aussi que le poulet cru marchait très bien en cas de pb digestif. Par contre, il ne faut pas donner que ça sur le long terme car ce n'est pas suffisamment équilibré d'un point de vue nutritionnel.

HS : Merci Venise pour la caisse !
Je pense qu'on se verra samedi si je fais une sortie de fourrière. J'aurais des sacs bleus aussi pour toi et pourrai te rendre ta caisse. Merci de me dire si je peux y mettre un chat dedans et lequel (au cas où tu devrais en transporter un qq part).

----------


## Calymone

Merci beaucoup, Venise, pour t'occuper si bien du loulou !!

En effet, vu la facture, c'est vrai qu'un petit coup de pouce ne serait pas de trop ...

Merci à tous, et grosse papouille à Rohan, qui n'a pas l'air grandement perturbé par tout ces changements, au contraire, il va être soulagé sans ses dents qui lui faisaient mal ...

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Une petite photo de Rohan toujours lové dans des couvertures ou plaid lorsqu il quitte son post d'observation devant la baie vitrée

----------


## papillon60000

des nouvelles de Buck
1er résultat : il n'a pas la teigne donc peut enfin profiter des copains et de plus d'espace
2ème résultat : ce n'est pas une tumeur mais une réaction inflammatoire due à une allergie à une bactérie !
 suis trop contente !  
donc pt Buck va retourner chez le véto mardi pour avoir un traitement et tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre
enfin une bonne nouvelle, ça ne mange pas de pain !

allez qq photos de la star super cool et ok chats sans souci (le chien c'est plus dur mais ça va s'il ne remue pas trop !)

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

:: 
Buck

----------


## Carolyn

Il a une super bouille, ce loulou, j'adore !!!

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Super pour Buck, il est magnifique.

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour ces bonnes nouvelles de Buck!  C est vrai qu il a un truc ce chat que je n arrive pas a definir...il a une 'gueule'

----------


## Rinou

FORMIDABLE NOUVELLE ! ::

----------


## Muriel P

Ah ils sont choux nos handi'cats !  ::    Ça fait tellement plaisir de voir Buck comme ça ! Quant à Rohan, je le trouve absolument adorable ! Merci Venise et Papillon  ::

----------


## Calymone

Merci les filles, pour les nouvelles de nos Handi'cats ^^

Après un gros passage à vide pour les pensionnaires de l'assoc, j'ai été ravie d'apprendre toutes ses bonnes nouvelles !!

Le pompom a été hier, lorsque Barnum, le gros Basset paraplégique et incontinent que j'ai récupérer en début de semaine, quelques heures avant son eutha, c'est remis à marcher !! Bref, ca n'a rien à voir avec ça. Mais c'est vrai qu'entre les résultats très bon de Buck, le bon déroulement de l'opération de Rohan, et là, Barnum qui remarche, je ne sais pas qui a prier pour nous, mais ca a marcher ^^

Merci à tous  ::

----------


## Lady92

:: Je suis ravie de ces nouvelles!  Vive Barnum, Buck, Rohan et les Handicats et tous les intervenants  ::

----------


## Gaston

Après un lot de mauvaises nouvelles, de petits parti trop tôt, voici 3 bonnes nouvelles.........
Milles merci à handi'cats de sortir tous ces loulous cassés par la vie.
Pour certains leur redonner une chance d'avoir à leur tour une belle vie, pour d'autre de ne pas partir sans un peu amour et de chaleur humaine...

----------


## PiaM

voici enfin un tit photo de Helios, anciennement:
*18 ) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc testé FIV/FELV négatif sociable ++

c'est vrai, il est sociable et adore les calins mais a très peur des mains et a donc besoin de prendre confiance avant de se laisser aller à apprécier les calins.
Sinon il est super chouette, tout en douceur, jamais grogné, jamais levé la patte, juste un petit mouvement en retrait quand une main approche.
maintenant il reste sagement a attendre ses caresses, bientôt il viendra les réclamer :-)

*

----------


## Muriel P

Qu'il est beau ce chat !!  ::

----------


## Kenji

Il est magnifique !

----------


## Lady92

::  mon reve, d avoir un jour un chat noir avec juste un peu de blanc... J adooooore

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Une petite photo de Rohan, juste pour le plaisir en espérant lui trouver un adoptant à la hauteur de ses qualités

----------


## SarahC

Joli marquage sur le nez.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> Joli marquage sur le nez.


Que joli?!!! Tu veux dire Magnifique , non?

----------


## Rinou

Et en plus, une vraie bouille à bisous !  ::

----------


## La Maison de Cannel

Il est beau  ::

----------


## lynt

Magnifique je confirme  :Smile: .

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Qu'il est beau ce Rohan !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le post d'adoption d'ALBA : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...84#post1032184

----------


## papillon60000

post parrainage pour Buck qui n'est pas adoptable pour le moment : http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...nes-Handi-cats

----------


## Sév51

cheese   ::

----------


## coch

on dirait vraiment qu'il se marre BUCK !!!!!  ::

----------


## Calymone

Appel aux dons global pour Nuts, sorti semaine 8 et Buck et Rohan sortis semaine 5 :


http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...01#post1035201

Pour un total global de 502,71 euros !!

Merci pour eux, et pour les autres qui suivront, car on ne suit plus financièrement ...

----------


## Lady92

Pas sure d etre sur le bon post mais comment va ticharou2 chez cyrano?

----------


## TROCA

Oui Cyrano des nouvelles et des photos de Ticharoutwo.

----------


## cyrano

> Oui Cyrano des nouvelles et des photos de Ticharoutwo.


mon petit chouchou a trouvé un papa et une maman qui sont complétement dingue de lui et qui le pourrissent de câlins en tout genre...... voila pour les mauvaises nouvelles lol

----------


## fina_flora

> mon petit chouchou a trouvé un papa et une maman qui sont complétement dingue de lui et qui le pourrissent de câlins en tout genre...... voila pour les mauvaises nouvelles lol


c'est le genre de mauvaise nouvelle que je veux bien lire 10 fois par jours, lol

----------


## Lady92

Merci pour cette mauvaise nouvelle  ::

----------


## Kenji

Je viens de recevoir un message rescue qui me disait seulement "merci pour cette lauvaise nouvelle", j'ai eu peur mais suis ravie finalement ... ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Je suis allée voir voir Rohan hier qui attend patiemment un adoptant
Il est toujours aussi affectueux, aime qu'on le caresse, partage des conversations et apprécie particulièrement les dodos moelleux.
 Il est en pleine forme
Il est actuellement en FA avec 2 potes ...

----------


## TROCA

> mon petit chouchou a trouvé un papa et une maman qui sont complétement dingue de lui et qui le pourrissent de câlins en tout genre...... voila pour les mauvaises nouvelles lol


Une tite photo please  ::

----------

